# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > مقاله: Java + Google Maps

## zehs_sha

*Take the power of Google Maps with you* 
Google Maps helps you find local hangouts and businesses across town or across the country—right from your Java Powered mobile phone. When you download Google Maps, you can have step-by-step directions, draggable maps, integrated search results, and satellite imagery in the palm of your hand. Google Maps and Java: getting you where you want to go! » Learn more about Google Maps

----------

